# new BBcodes for the dictionaries and conjugators



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I've created some new BBcode tags that you can use to quickly link to the WordReference dictionaries and conjugators.

For the dictionaries, the tags consist of the code of the "from language" and the code of the "to language".

For example:
[ enes ]dog[ /enes ] - if you remove the spaces, you get then English (en) to Spanish (es) translation of dog.

Following the same logic, these should all work as tags:
enes
enfr
enit
enpt

esen
esfr
espt

fren
fres

pten
ptes

For the monolingual dictionaries:
en
es

essin - for Spanish synonyms

For the conjugators:
esconj
frconj
itconj

To make it work, enclose your word in the tag.
[ enfr ]cat[ /enfr ] (without the spaces) creates cat
[ frconj ]avoir[ /frconj ] creates avoir

You can also find complete BBcode guidelines/instructions on the site.

I hope you find these useful. 

Mike


----------



## Vanda

maravilhoso! Obrigada!


----------



## fsabroso

Gracias Mike!

más fácil de recordar


----------



## Maître Capello

That's just great, Mike! 

Here is an example without the extra spaces (using vBcode's “noparse” tag ):

[enfr]cat[/enfr] → cat


----------



## borgonyon

These are great! Thanks!


----------



## danielfranco

Coolness. This means I don't even have to look up the word anymore. I used to open the dictionary, copied the URL, and then used the "Insert link" button to... well, insert the link...
Now it'll be much quicker, I'd think...

D


----------



## aceituna

Sí, es muy útil.
Y por lo que he visto, ya hay foreros que lo están utilizando...
¡Gracias, Mike!


----------



## Fernita

Very useful!
Let's see:

Great


----------



## Philippa

It sounds so cool, I have to have a go (I never type in the tags normally): gracias
Very clever indeed, Mike 
Philippa


----------

